# Are the Leerburg videos worth it?



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I have been watching some of the Youtube videos from Leerburg. They are good, but the DVDs are pretty expensive at $65 each. What do you guys think? 

Thanks

Eddie


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Tons of info on his site, that's where I went when I found myself with a Dominant Aggressive male GSD 7 month old and had no "issues" for 18 months and then the crap flew with him and my Dominant Bull/Mastiff mix! Pack leader stuff he respected me but not one of the other pack members,,,"I" screwed up!!

I found a long list of mistakes that I had made with my first GSD (on his site). Starting with..here's the food, here's the water, bed rooms back there couch over here, there's the remote..make yourself comfortable!

If you only have the one dog you have more leeway, if you get a second definitely get his DVD's. 

At anyrate bookmark his site!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I like them. I have the training with food and the playing with the tug DVDs. I've watched them several times.


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

I love them! They are a big help, and well worth it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

I have the pack structure one, and several Michael Ellis videos, and I think they're worth it.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I have several of them. Love them all! Completely worth it.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I have a couple of them- the Power of Training with Markers and Relationship Games. I really like them and you can catch them on sale pretty often. Go to the classified site on this forum and see if anyone has some for sale


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks to M. Ellis, my 13 week old puppy is fetching and tugging like a full grown GSD.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

kjdreyer said:


> I have the pack structure one, and several Michael Ellis videos, and I think they're worth it.


I needed the Pack Structure one and didn'y know it! Opps!:blush:


----------



## pressured41 (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a few of his DVDs and Yes highly recommend them


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaun (Aug 23, 2013)

I've got three of the Michael Ellis ones, Power of Food, Tugging and Heeling. I enjoy them all, I've especially enjoyed the tugging one because I had a dog with zero toy drive before my GSD and I'm learning it all from scratch and am glad to have it for guidance.

I'm not exactly following ME's heeling training but a lot of the stuff in his DVD has been educational and very useful for me. I'm still working through it and learning a lot, ME has got a logical approach and he explains things very well. I also like seeing all the videos of people learning from him, I've often seen myself in some of the handler errors and been able to correct myself because of it.

I've only bought streaming videos, it's not the most reliable streaming service but they recently did an upgrade and I can feel a difference for the better. It's good enough for me, I usually just watch a few segments at a time because this is a lot to process, the longest video is about 5 hours long.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I recommend the Micheal Ellis vids. Leerburg was around since the 80s and the regular old non Micheal Ellis vids show it.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

Cheaper than a 300 dollar seminar for a weekend  Are they necessary? yes and no. Depends on what you're looking for. They can revolutionize your training depending on your preferred method, they might be all old news to you too. Are they expensive? compared to a gallon of milk maybe, but considering they do have great information, took a long time to film edit and produce, and can be watched over and over again, i'd say they beat the heck out of a seminar or some other pet training class.

I cut my teeth on the old video series, thought they were awesome. They were pretty good at the time, there was nothing else even out there. After a while I was reading everything I could anyway and kind of changed on my own after reading the Steven Lindsay series and years later Ed gave me some of his new Ellis vids to watch after having a Seminar with him. They added even more to my bag of tricks.

I would say they are completely worth it, especially to someone just getting in the game so to speak. at 60 bucks or so they aren't that much and the foundation they will give you is worth a **** of a lot more than that. I also think dog training, depending on how far you want to go is a heck of a ride  You don't get it all from a video, you don't learn it all from a seminar, you don't learn it all from experience or trial and error. You take it all in when you can, process, make changes, go do, and then learn more.

I like the video approach because you can watch, rewatch, go try it, screw it up, go watch and try again and learn most of it. Then when you're ready you can catch a seminar and you'll have a base of knowledge so your head isn't completely swimming by the end


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have heard the M Ellis ones are awesome. I have seen some of the Ed Frawley ones and those are, meh. Not worth it.


----------



## Hector3 (Jul 23, 2013)

I have some of the leerburg dvds, but it's cheaper if you just rent from bowwowflix.com. You sign up for a membership and depending which level of membership you pay for you can rent 1 dvd or 2 dvds or more at the same time. Just do a search of the trainer's name and all their dvds that the site has will show up.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

the michael ellis ones are pretty good. the older ed frawley ones are the type you put on when you have trouble falling asleep. the way he talks is just slow and mellow and he promotes and promotes and promotes his products. not to mention some of his training methods in his older videos are outdated and he now uses new methods or has changed his mind on various topics.


----------



## Alwaysaworkingdog (Feb 27, 2013)

A number of the ones by Ed are still very relevant, particularly in relation to training dogs for sport and actual police work, plus they're just really interesting to watch.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Curiosity got the better of me and I started watching Leerburg's "Dealing with dominant and aggressive dogs" series. There's a lot of good info there (mostly the "nothing in life is free" concept, importance of order and consistency, etc.) , but nothing new to me, which is a let down.

I'm rather disappointed by the constant advertisements of Leerburg products and non-stop mentions of their other videos (such as the e-collar one, which was already mentioned four or five times with full on descriptions each instance). Additionally, some parts of the videos I outright did not like:

Ed used several ridiculously obese GSDs (both were easily 30lb overweight) without any mention to their weight, which may give a wrong impression to people who don't know better. 

In the scene where he's training the little ankle biter in someone's home, rather than teaching the dog some manners and subsequently correcting learned & ignored obedience commands (as he states numerous times must be a done), he intentionally agitates the dog and then lifts it in the air with the choke collar. Really? Good luck with that handler aggression issue. 

In scenes where other dogs are being trained, they're also constantly being set up to fail, and then corrected. The mid-size white dog in a muzzle and choke collar has aggression issues, so they attempt to train it by throwing a Rottie in its face, and correct the dog to the point that it's terrified of even looking at the Rottie. 

And then with the other reactive (chow-mix) dog, a "trainer" is coming up and extending their hands in front of the dog's face while the dog gets chocked for not liking it. Wow. I sure hope people don't try this at home.

Are any of the their other videos worth watching? I'm not looking for anything in particular, just wanting to expand my knowledge.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

I have a couple of the Michael Elis ones and they are great  Forrest Mickey is also awesome!!


----------



## Iris. (Apr 29, 2021)

eddie1976E said:


> I have been watching some of the Youtube videos from Leerburg. They are good, but the DVDs are pretty expensive at $65 each. What do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Eddie


----------



## Iris. (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi. I was wondering if leerburg videos production 8 of his videos and 1 that has a black cover with writing in the center of the videos. I found all theses videos in the garbage. 
Thank you. From. Toronto Ontario Canada.


----------

